# Your worst crash. How did you get back in the saddle?



## ivy (Aug 13, 2008)

I am a new rider, so should probably be posting on the beginner forums. But I figure the beginners have not yet had lots of crashes. I began mountain biking about three months ago when a friend gave me a Trek. On my third ride (at Tahoe North Starr) I endoed. Why, I don't know. Lack of experience, coupled with a lot of tanbark that had been used to make the trail, I suspect. In any case, I shattered my jaw, broke my arm and tore up my face. I still have arch bars on my teeth, which if you've ever had your jaw wired shut, need no explanation. I hesitate to use the word traumatic in describing the experience given worse things that could have happened, and yet here I am, terrified of getting back on the bike. The broken jaw required surgery, wiring shut for six weeks, and more Ensure than I care to think about. It still doesn't shut right. The arm has taken physical therapy and the face, well, I'm planning on putting together a whole dictionary about the things I've learned about road rash and how it heals. I'll post it in case anyone might be interested. 

My question then is, what was your worst crash and how did you get over the fear of getting on a bike again? My Trek is pretty messed up, and as I write this, it is leaning against a wall in the garage, gears busted, still dirty from the crash. I can't even look at it. I had to throw away the shirt I crashed in, just because I didn't want to see it anymore. I have three very small children and a part of me thinks, well, I can't really afford another injury like the last one. For six weeks I had no way to talk to them at all. I spent about 11K on medical bills.

So,enough of that whining. Did you just get back on the bike? Did you take a gradual approach? Did you upgrade your equipment to make you feel better? Maybe start wearing a face mask or something? I should mention that when I was riding the ski lift (that takes you up to the top of the mountain) the guys we passed were all in full gear. That should have been my first hint that I was in for a heap of trouble.

Please, I don't want to give up mountain biking, I don't. But I want to feel safer. Of course, accidents are accidents. They happen. But if there was a way I could mentally get over this feeling, I think i'd feel better about things in general. 

Thank you in advance,
Ivy

Added Friday, 15th: Thank you everyone for your responses. The advice is so helpful and I do appreciate it. I assure you the person who took me to this particular place (Northstar) is very very sorry. He hadn't ever been to Northstar either and I'm afraid didn't do adequate homework. We looked at a guide that said the trail was "family friendly" which it certainly was not. We also supposedly took the easiest trail, so I dread to think what others were on. In any case, I'm trying to get over it. I also wish I'd just gotten off the bike and walked. I don't know why I didn't. I think in these cases it's so important to trust your instincts, if you think you're in over your head, you likely are. The second I got on the bike, I was like, uh oh, this feels off to me. I wish I wish I had just gotten off. 

I got the arch bars off yesterday and the remainder of the bands, and next week it's off to the orthodontics. It's one of those injuries you're just always aware of because we eat and speak with our jaws. Anyway, it's still pretty messed up. But thank you again to all for your encouragement. I think I may give it up entirely, but perhaps it's far to early to say that. Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

ouch, sorry to hear that. Yeah full face should give you soon confidence, and some armor.

last bad crash I just laid around for a few weeks wishing I could be out riding.


----------



## sgf2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Ivy - looks painfull. The fact that you are questioning getting back on that iron steed makes me believe, you'll be back... Hopefully with full pads and a full face helmet.

Here's my story (not nearly as tramatic as yours however). I'm two years in to freeriding, been riding bikes since I was a kid but new to jumps, skinnies, drops etc. I built up a pretty solid trail bike and started hitting some bigger stuff (for me anyway). One day I go to hit a ladder drop that's about 7 ft tall with a steep tranny, so I'm droping between 10 and 15 feet. Anyway, I totally screw up, didn't lift up enough at take off totally endo on landing busting my collar bone. Luckily I was fully padded and had a full face helmet, so scratches were minimal. That break took me out for a few months, but I knew I'd be back. I have to say the next season was a little tough, my first time back to hitting drops (and these were small) I was shaking. But I eventually got over it. I also used the break as a valid excuse to pick up a bigger bike ) 

Of course the bigger bike didn't make that much difference in my safety, I ended up fracturing my arm two seasons later on a much sketchier line than what I broke my collar bone on a few years ago.

When you are ready you'll know. Unfortunately Injuries to happen, it just sucks you took your big one so early in your biking career.


----------



## slloyd (May 9, 2008)

Ivy, I am sorry to hear about your crash. I Know how you feel. I think every rider feels the same way even on our different levels. I crashed hard last year off of a drop. I destroyed my shoulder and was out for the entire summer. When fall came I was really scared to get back on my bike and even more scared to hit any air. I knew that I loved biking more than anything and had to face my fears. I have fallen and crashed since and will fall in the future, but one thing for sure is if you don't get back on the horse as soon as you can it will be harder down the line. Take your time and try to ride at your level. Armor is also a great thing. I don't ride any trail without some kind of armor. Anyway good luck and don't give it up. your confidence will come back in time.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

Not for nothing but Tahoe North Star is probably not the trail for a beginner. It's like racing the Indy 500 with a learners permit. I question the judgment of the person who took you there.

I just recently crashed very hard during a 40 mile race. I broke the saddle, a pedal, and the chain twice during the race. I finished the race riding 33 miles on broken parts and a rashed up arm. I'm certainly slowing things down a bit now on my training rides. I'm a surgeon, breaking bones at this point in my life means a lot of lost income that I can't afford. Nobody pays me to bike, they pay me to cut, I don't want to be cut because of my bike.

The best thing to do is to slow it down a bit, get the zen bike mode back and then ride at a comfortable pace. I think I would stick to some easier trails.


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

Recovering from a bad crash is a weird thing. Some folks get right back into it like they didn't skip a beat. Others need to take their time. I really haven't had any major crashes... yet. I did break my collar bone a few years back on a sketchy log pile that was new to me, but the recovery time was pretty fast and I was back at it pretty quickly. I did, however, develop a bit of a phobia of log piles. I still freeze up from time to time when I come across one I'm not familiar with. 

What worked for me was just getting out there again... I didn't try to go balls to the wall right away, but I knew that if I didn't at least get out and have some fun on a "safe" trail, I would never get back on the bike. Regardless of what works best for you (more armor, more bike, etc.) it all boils down to regaining a sense of control and safety on the bike. 

Anyway, good luck!!! I hope you're back at it sooner rather than later.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

oh boy, that's a bad face rash. i hope you were wearing a helmet!

i had a face plant, a concussion and several cracked ribs. the ribs are a bad deal cuz there's nothing they can do except ibuprofen and rest. the concussion left me loopy for 2 weeks, that was bad.

everytime i crash it takes me a few weeks to losen up and feel confident again.

like somebody else said, go to easier trails to build your technique and confidence.

heal up soon!

ms k


----------



## shmrcksean (Jun 15, 2004)

*I had to keep on riding out after crashing!*

I was coming around a loose, rutted, rocky corner at about 20 mph when my tires slid out from under me. I landed on my right forearm and proceeded to use it as a brake pad against the dirt. When I stood up and looked at my arm, I saw the bone in my forearm. I was about 3 miles from the trail head (all downhill) and it was about 15 minutes from dark.

My buddy bandaged the hole up and down we rode, numb hand and all. My buddy drove me to the hospital where I got 60 stitches. Luckily, no broken bones or permanent damage and not near as bad as some as the posts I've read here but my worst crash yet.

I think the most important thing is getting back on when you are able to. I still take that corner slower than I used to but I couldn't wait to try it again.


----------



## zevy voom (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your crash. If it's any consolation, it looks like there's a beautiful lady under that road rash! 

I've done quite a number on myself training and racing over the last six months. I rode onto a sheet of ice in January, and immediately slammed to the ground (ice over pavement) which sprained my neck. I also jumped off a roller and landed with my front wheel 45 degrees off of straight, causing me to go shoulder and chin first into the dirt. Luckily on the second fall I was wearing my 661 body armor whch helped a lot. I still had a hell of a hip joiner....ouch! I just try to use a little more caution now.

Good luck!


----------



## EsHan13 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Don't do the Dew...*

I swear, it's that whole "Do the Dew! Go BIG or go home, Just do it, Extreeeme, X-games" etc., mentality that I think even though we know is not the norm or even overrated (if it's not your thing) we nonetheless at times try to emulate for some odd or subconscious reason. And obviously, at times it gets us in over our heads and seriously injured.

You seem like a reasonable gal who has obviously learned a costly but valuable lesson afterwards. You had understandable apprehension the moment you noticed everyone else wearing protective gear and full face helmets but didn't react to it. Lesson learned.

Short term: Get back on your rig (the urge will come back) but don't go for anything even near treacherous. Just take a stroll around the block/park. Then after some time and you get the bug back, get back to the trails, but trails you are familiar with and comfortable with. Ya don't have to freeride, all mountain or go "aggro" every time on the bike. Stick to XC until you get your comfort level and confidence back.

Long term: Once you eventually get the enjoyment back and the fear of crashing is no longer a primary concern, get back to exploring new places to ride. However, if you encounter any trail/course/particular track you don't like or don't feel comfortable with, get OFF the bike, walk across, stop, or turn around even and don't even attempt it. It's not a big deal. You have kids, a career, other obligations that are a priority over conquering some trail. (I know, it's tougher to do with other riders around, but I assure you, they don't/shouldn't care if you walk it either)

I bet you knew all of this already but just didn't stick to it. You don't have to ride and finesse every single trail or portion thereof or break some new land speed record. Especially as a beginner and even when you're an "expert." I assure you, stick with your gut instinct next time and you'll more likely never have such major crashes again.

On a lighter note, even with the bike rash to the face, you actually wear it well. Not many can pull such a look off. :thumbsup: 
Best of luck to you.


----------



## ForestHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your crash, Ivy. I think EsHan13 makes some really good points. Start small and don't go anywhere that even smells dangerous. There is so much enjoyment to be had from simple cross country riding or riding on dirt roads. I've been riding my whole life but try not to ever get into anything too hairy because of work / family obligations - and I don't like pain from injury. Get well soon and hit the dirt roads!


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

Ouch, you need to learn to crash better, i've had loads of crashes, but i think years spent as a child jumping of things and learning how to land properly at speed and height have stood me in good stead as an adult crashing on a bike cause, touch wood, i'm pretty good/lucky at it, pretty much no injuries to speak off! . but I doubt you'd be into jumping of trees or school roofs these days!  but perhaps taking up something that teaches you how to break a fall with a minimum of damage may give you a little more confidence, i'm thinking something along the line of martial arts here, judo or something with alot of throws and landings?

one other things know your limits, and push them but don't go too far beyond them until you are comfortable stepping it up a bit. i walk bits all the time that are beyond my skill level.


----------



## okay_player (Dec 19, 2004)

+1 on EsHan13's and knives out advice.

I took a spill about a month ago that left me with a serious gash on the inside of my ankle and couldn't put much weight on it for about a week. It has healed for the most part but there is still some scabbing and it's still pretty weak. Certainly not as serious as yours, but the key is to start riding the easy stuff again, when you are able.

My fall was off a 5-6 foot high skinny, A couple weeks later when I felt fit to ride again, I was not doing any kind of jumps, drops, skinnies, nothing. I am starting to work them back into my rides now but very gradually.

Get back on the easy trails asap, but only when you know there is very little to no risk of re-injury. I think biking can serve as a kind of "physiotherapy" to aid in ones recovery, but you have to be careful about not aggraviting what damage is already done. So yeah. take it easy. 

And yeah. Armour is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Garthhog (May 7, 2007)

I'll second the recommendations about taking some martial arts classes, particularly Ju Jitsu. I wrestled in high school, and one of the things that I believe has helped me avoid serious injury in my many crashes (besides high bone density) is knowing how to break a fall. Those lesson from wrestling seem to come as second nature now. I've had nothing worse than a seperated shoulder in all of my endos. I end up bleeding a lot, but those are just trail treasures...

-Ryan


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Take your time.
Make sure you've got the right equipment for the ride you're doing, don't be afraid to wear armour even if it's just techy XC riding.
Know your limits, even if you're extending them slightly.
Don't be afraid to get off and walk sections.


----------



## snobrder5 (Apr 16, 2006)

wow sorry to hear about your crash ivy...i'm currently out of work and bored at home cause i broke my arm in six places, and separated my shoulder.....happened 2.5 weeks ago while i was hitting a jump at the local trails......the first 24 hours while i was in the hospital i was 100% sure i'd be selling the bike asap......but as of now i cant wait to get back on it.....like there are other hobbies i could do, and hobbies i want to start, but my main motivation to ride again is the fact that it keeps me in shape.....i've lost 25lbs or so in the last 6 months, and i feel great, and i dont want to sell my bike so i can get more into photography, and then not be staying active and gain it all back.....granted most of the weight loss comes from eating better, but i feel it in my riding, and can push myself further.....

when i do go back to riding, i'm sure i'll be nervous, but i'm just not going to be hitting jumps again....i dont think i have anything to prove to anyone about my riding, so i'm just going to tone it down when i get back....

i am working on advancing my career, and i got married about 5 months ago, so i dont want something like this to happen again, but riding is my only release in life, and the trail is the only place i can get away without the pressures of life weighing on my mind constantly.....so THAT is why i'm going to get back on the bike and ride.....


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

> So,enough of that whining. Did you just get back on the bike? Did you take a gradual approach? Did you upgrade your equipment to make you feel better? Maybe start wearing a face mask or something? I should mention that when I was riding the ski lift (that takes you up to the top of the mountain) the guys we passed were all in full gear. That should have been my first hint that I was in for a heap of trouble.


First, after my big crash I spent a summer just riding fireroads. The second thing I did was go to a skills camp. I can't believe no one has suggested this already ( or maybe I missed it) As a new rider, having the right skill set can really make a difference both in confidence and ability. And, knowing when you are out of your league. If you are planning on doing a lot of downhilling, you bet the right bike and gear will make a difference.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I'm 41 and been riding MTB and motocross since birth and from looking at all these pics I'd say I've been pretty lucky. I've had at least 10 broken bones but never any serious bike crashes other than a simple cast or doing a world record slide across wet pavement on my hip once. If you can get back on after something major you've got balls.

On the human brain, people tend to forget how bad injuries are after a while and go back to the same thing. Or else women would never give birth to more than 1 child. haha. Just be smart about it.


----------



## MATPHAT (Jun 18, 2008)

Three things.
First, Smack the person who convinced you to do that ride when you were so early in the game.
Second, Baby steps. Start small and work your way back up to where you were, and beyond.
Third, Take an Akido class. The beginner class will give you everything you need to fall correctly in just about any situation.
I've been riding for 15 years without serious injury simply because I learned how to fall properly.
You wont believe how much different falling feels once you know how to do it "right".


----------



## krelll (Aug 6, 2008)

MATPHAT said:


> Third, Take an Akido class. The beginner class will give you everything you need to fall correctly in just about any situation.
> I've been riding for 15 years without serious injury simply because I learned how to fall properly.
> You wont believe how much different falling feels once you know how to do it "right".


Generally I agree... but sometimes a crash happens so fast you're on the ground with dirt in your mouth before you know it. CLUNK SPLAT in milliseconds. Does martial arts class help with those situations? I'm a bit spooked too... :sad:


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

krelll said:


> Generally I agree... but sometimes a crash happens so fast you're on the ground with dirt in your mouth before you know it. CLUNK SPLAT in milliseconds. Does martial arts class help with those situations? I'm a bit spooked too... :sad:


Yep. Sometimes you can save it or make it less worse, but sometimes there's nothing you can do.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

toothpuller said:


> Not for nothing but Tahoe North Star is probably not the trail for a beginner. It's like racing the Indy 500 with a learners permit. I question the judgment of the person who took you there.


+1

Just get back in the saddle and find some beginner trails. Lift access probably isn't the best thing for you for a few weeks.
Oh, and for my $.02, any excuse to upgrade your equipment is a good one.  But then again, when it comes to upgrades, I'm kinda like Imelda Marcos and shoes.
Heal fast and good luck.


----------



## mordor (Jul 26, 2007)

krelll said:


> Generally I agree... but sometimes a crash happens so fast you're on the ground with dirt in your mouth before you know it. CLUNK SPLAT in milliseconds. Does martial arts class help with those situations? I'm a bit spooked too... :sad:


From my experience, having done judo and karate since I was a kid, falling techniques have been drilled into me, so even in a lot of mtb crashes where i don't have time to think, the body tries to use the techniques that are close to instinctual after you have been doing them long enough. Whether it is the techniques or just dumb luck I can't say for sure, but I have have been able to walk away from some nasty crashes with minor scrapes and bruises compared to a lot of other peoples crashes this year that have looked rather minor but have ended up with broken bones more serious injuries.

So I would also throw my vote in with both doing some martial arts training for the falling techniques and also take some skill camps and take it slow in easing back into mtb'ing. Hope you get back on the bike and back on the trails


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

mordor said:


> From my experience, having done judo and karate since I was a kid, falling techniques have been drilled into me, so even in a lot of mtb crashes where i don't have time to think, the body tries to use the techniques that are close to instinctual after you have been doing them long enough. Whether it is the techniques or just dumb luck I can't say for sure, but I have have been able to walk away from some nasty crashes with minor scrapes and bruises compared to a lot of other peoples crashes this year that have looked rather minor but have ended up with broken bones more serious injuries.
> 
> So I would also throw my vote in with both doing some martial arts training for the falling techniques and also take some skill camps and take it slow in easing back into mtb'ing. Hope you get back on the bike and back on the trails


I don't mean to argue with you because what you're saying is good advice, but I've done martial arts (taekwondo , aikido, ken(m)po) for the last 20ish years too. I agree it helps but sometimes there's nothing you can do expect go along for the ride.

Another thing that helps is just crashing a lot. As a teen and young adult I was really into motocross before martial arts and learned to crash gracefully just by being unfortunate enough. hahaha. Thankfully only fractured fingers and hands and nothing major.


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

I had a bad crash while riding solo, ended up with a broken hand, 15 stitches in my right foot and road rash covering about half my body. After hiking home while carrying/dragging my bike I had my roommate drive me to the hospital. 

It took me about two years to get back on dirt and another year after that before I would ride solo again. Now I log about ten hours a week solo on dirt and spend maybe fifteen to twenty hours a week biking. Now when I look back at the wreck I think of it as a learning experience and a nice set of scars to show off


----------



## lawndale (Jul 9, 2008)

i fell off my bike on an jump messed up my elbow then hit my knee next day i had an bruise that covered my whole leg my knee still has water in it


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Gad, sorry about everone of yous that landed up in ICU. 
I crashed in June big time. i am a very cautiouse rider and will dismount when it looks scarey. this time I was dropping into a terraced ravine. endowed on the second terrace hit a boulder. Landed on my head, med vaced out to ER then 4 days in the ICU with about 30 tubes hooked up me. Fractured neck and spine. and a concussion. I am still wearing a neck brace have 4 weeks to go. I have been reading the bike mags, but I still know it will be another 6 months to a year before I get on a bike. two weeks ago a merely bumped my head on my sun visor. I got concussion symnptons again. tired, sleep long all the time. head aches. So I will be taking it slow maybe next season I will start retraining after rehab.

since you are a beginner, you may want to look into mt. bike skills courses. or a personal trainer. It is worth it and can save you. 
wn


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm from tahoe. I'm kinda surprised someone with 3 months on a bike would be riding northstar without a full face and armor. 

Downhill/freeride is no joke. Even on beginnerish stuff gravity and the terrain can make for a rough crash. You need to be able to pick good lines, body mechanics, have good brake control and know how to set entry speed. Even the best of us (and thats not me) still screw up, but with limited skills and limited safety gear you stack the deck against you.

I know all that sounded dad-ish but its really just concern. Heal up, do a skills course/camp, fix up your ride, do some XC and practice on easier trails. (if you're near northstar there are all kinds of small boulders/rock formations/trails to practice on) When you're ready to haul ass again the hills will still be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

ivy, Sorry to hear about your experience. Looks (and sounds) very painful, and that will take awhile to get over. Take your time in getting back on the bike; don't rush.

About 10 years ago, I had a concussion and several bruised ribs, and ever since then I am much more reticent when going over large logs or big drops. There are times I will walk the bike when I feel prudence is called for. I have come to accept that my comfort level may as high as others, but then again, they haven't experieced what I have. 

The saying is true, that time heals all wounds, but memories of traumatic experiences can be long. The key is to find a fine balance and to find your comfort level.


----------



## MPauB1386 (Jun 16, 2005)

I think alot of people have seen this video of me on here before but I think it goes well with the thread. This was my second ride on my new Ellsworth Rogue. It left me with a fractured left elbow and a slightly separated shoulder on my right. I was useless for a week.

I sold the bike a month later I couldnt even sleep for nightmares about the stunts I had built in my own back yard.

I sold my pbike a month ago but for a different reason. To help fund my specialized sx trail build

Its the passion that gets you back. Its that longing to hit the trail then to drink with your best freinds after a crazy day of riding. Its not just the bike...its the people and places your bike takes you. Its a reason to thank god for another good day to ride the local hills.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*It is easier to get back on the bike*

if the reason you crashed is because you made an obvious mistake. As a new rider perhaps you cannot be faulted for this one. This is the second post in 3 days where a new rider is at Northstar and came way traumatized. I think you need to take a serious look at the people around you who supported this decision. Further I would be wary of those simply recommending more armor and a big helmet. 
There is a school of thought who says one needs to hang it out there to learn and perhaps crash, as if that is necessary for learning this sport. That same school of thought can also blithely walk away when you crash and break your neck and say, "well she is an adult and made her choices" or "stuff happens.":madman: 
At this point in your mtb exposure you don't have nearly enough experience to be riding around on the mountain as you did. Sure some people do it but that is simply luck and relying on luck is foolish.

I hope you heal quickly and come back and build yourself a solid mtb foundation.


----------



## Modena (Apr 3, 2007)

When I think of the crases that I've had since I started mtb'ing two years ago, it was the first "real" crash that jarred my confidence the most. By all accounts it wasn't a bad crash as I ended up with road rash on my left arm from my wrist to my elbow, but next time I hit the trail a week later I was still a little shaken, so I started on easy stuff and I think by the end of the first ride back since crashing I had found my confidence.

As far as my worst crash, again nothing compared to other crashes, but I ended up with road rash from my left wrist to my shoulder, a cracked helmet (and headache), and a pretty wicked bruise on my left hip. I was very lucky though, as I know for sure I would have broken my wrist if I had tried to break my fall instead of tucking my arms and letting my body take the impact. After this crash I really didn't have hesitation to get back on my bike, in fact I was anxious to hit the trails again, and even to start doing [small] drops and jumps (which is where the crash occurred).


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

i endo'd soon after i started riding. broke my left hand when i tried to break the fall. it sucked and i got super depressed. it healed soon enough and i got back on the bike. my hand still hurts from time to time.


----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

*I feel you..*

There's a lot of good advice here...a lot of "get armor....try something easier". Take some martial arts classes (although I don't think that's the best solution) so I won't mention anything more about that.

I think everyone here can relate to what you're going through. I understand the fear, sadness, dissapointment, stress, etc. You have 3 children so obviously, you are fearful of not being able to take care of them. I didn't have that additional worry. However, in your situation, you can easily avoid it. Try to think about this positively. A positive mindset is key to getting over fear. You know what mistake you made: You went to Northstar.....not for beginners. If you decide to ride again.....don't go there. Even in 5 years, if your skills progress tremendously, you can simply choose not to go there. *The point is, don't equate "normal" XC riding with the experience at Northstar*. They are completely different. I'm not saying that you won't crash riding typical XC trails but the severity of the crash will be much less. You don't ever have to ride anything "technical". If you love riding, you'll love just being on the bike.

I broke my left arm twice....first was a compound fracture that required 2 plates and 12 screws. I rode again....no problem. I wasn't fearful because I did something really stupid..like attempting a jump off a ladder bridge when I was totally not ready. My fix: DON'T DO IT AGAIN!  The 2nd break was more psychologically damaging, let alone physically. They had to remove both plates and put in 2 longer ones. Suffice to say, there was more damage to the wrist and elbow area this time around (more scar tissue, pains, etc). I was off the bike for 1 year (rehab again) and I was really really down about it. I had gone through this process once before and I found myself reliving the same nightmare. It also didn't help that I dislocated my left shoulder that winter snowboarding so my left arm was in really bad shape from all the injuries. The next fall, I decided to start riding again....but my riding style changed tremendously.....much more XC oriented. I told myself, "No more northstar....not even Downieville....NO STUNTS". I still ride most of the same places but am much more aware of what to look out for....it's constantly on my mind. It doesn't mean I'm having less fun....it's just that I know that I can not risk breaking the arm anymore (my ortho told me that if breaks again, my left arm may lose a lot of it's functionality...definitely not worth the risk). Besides, I'm older now and there's other priorities in my life. I would say that I'm actually a better rider now on the trails that I do ride. It's not because I'm trying more stunts/technical trails....stunts are just one aspect of riding so getting "better" shouldn't be equated to "doing more stunts".

Xray of the 1st break









Shot of the plates and pins. I don't have the xrays from the 2nd break. 









So I say, mentally, it seems like you really don't want to give it up. The fear seems to have subsided a bit considering that you're already thinking of getting back on the bike. If you do, start slow....make sure you're riding something within your capabilities...there's nothing wrong with that. And always remember the mistakes you made. If you ask most extreme athletes.....especially the ones that have done it for a long time (not the upstart youngin's all over TV), they have a healthy respect for the dangers inherent with their sport and most are actually frightened by it. Fear is a good thing. Ride within your limits but most importantly, you can still have fun.


----------



## lawndale (Jul 9, 2008)

^ holy ****


----------



## DavoK (Oct 11, 2004)

This is my wife of 26 years.
We usually ride a Ventana Tandem, we've been riding tandems (Road and Mountain) for about 15 years. She bought a new 29'er single and believed a little too literally, that they'll roll over anything. She's still riding singles and tandems (Road and Mountain)


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Berkeley Mike said:


> if the reason you crashed is because you made an obvious mistake.


Oh oh oh! I know!!! It the crashing part that was bad. haha. j/k

But seriously, I don't know about telling new riders to stay off difficult trails is right. Look at the so-called experts and pros, they by far get hurt way worse than anybody. Everybody gets hurt riding above there level. If they didn't then pros would never crash.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

DavoK said:


> This is my wife of 26 years.
> We usually ride a Ventana Tandem, we've been riding tandems (Road and Mountain) for about 15 years. She bought a new 29'er single and believed a little too literally, that they'll roll over anything. She's still riding singles and tandems (Road and Mountain)


I bet you get lots of "looks" from people when you take her out.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

very sorry to hear about such a traumatic fall. lots of good info already in the thread. for one start on easier trails and gain bike control. learn how to move the bike around and become comfortable with more technical and dangerous situations. MTB can be a very dangerous sport, but once you become more experienced it becomes much less dangerous and far more fun. also make sure to have a bike that fits you and is set up for the type of riding you want to do.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Those of us who have been riding since youth have the benefit of knowing how to fall. I eat dirt regularly because knowing how to fall sure doesn't make you a better rider. My worst crash involved a head on collision around a blind turn with another rider. I was doing about 20 mph and he was moving pretty fast as well. My face hit his shoulder and helmet and it split my face open. I looked like I had a cleft palette. I managed to get myself to the ER and 26 stitches later I was ok. I learned 2 things from it. Full Face helmets are not overkill and next to helmets and gloves bells are a very important safety measure that I think all MTBer's should have. 

I say get back in the saddle and take it easy. To me this sport is about fun and exercise. I ain't out to impress anyone. If a section is too hard I walk it.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, injuries tend to be a part of mountain biking and it's something we all have to accept. As you can probably tell from the replies to this thread, quite a few people have had them and some were pretty bad. That said, very few people will wind up injured as badly as you were and there are a lot of people who ride for years and never have anything worse than a scrape result from a crash. Having had a few really close calls this summer (sounds like my last one would have wound up like yours if I didn't have my fullface on  ), I've been thinking about WHY serious injuries result from mountain biking.

1. Getting in over your head (what happened to you and probably the most common cause)
Honestly, as someone who had only been riding for 3 months, you should not have been riding Northstar. As someone here said, DH/FR is no joke. It takes a lot of skill, including skills that you need BEFORE getting on the lift. I just started riding DH this year, and despite the fact that I have been riding (pretty aggressively) for a couple of years, there is still a learning curve.

2. Getting scared at the wrong moment
Strange as it may sound, a lot of times the best thing to do in a scary situation is to concentrate on getting through rather than worrying about crashing. Heading into a rock garden at about 20 mph with no way around and no space to stop beforehand, I found it helped to pick a line through and commit. I still sometimes have problems with this though...:madman: 

3. Simply making a mistake
This could be poor technique off a drop (my first big crash downhilling), getting into a corner too fast (I've done this plenty of times  ), getting a little distracted (last crash that put me off the bike for a few weeks), or any of a number of other things. We all make mistakes every now and then, and, depending on the situation most of the time you will be able to dust yourself off and get back on the bike.

By no means is this an all-inclusive list (based mostly on my experiences and some other riders I know), but it probably covers the most common causes of crashes. So, let's think about HOW to avoid getting injured.

1. Know your limits
We all have our limits and stretching them is part of the fun, but there is no shame in walking a tough section. If in doubt, stop, get off the bike, and figure out just how you intend to get through. If you don't think you can make it, be safe and walk through.

2. Have the right gear
I don't know what bike you have, but I'd guess that it is an XC bike. Which is great for XC trails, but not so great for a place like Northstar. For XC riding, a "normal" bike helmet and gloves are just fine as far as protective gear goes. For DH/FR, definitely get a fullface and some pads. Oh, and a bigger bike :thumbsup: 

3. Practice
There is no substitute for experience. Need I say more?

But anyway, it sounds like you have the desire to continue riding, which is good. Once you are healed up and ready to ride physically, go out for a short cruise around the block. Do some cross-country riding and concentrate on having fun, not doing anything crazy. Just being back on the bike and riding again will do a lot to improve your confidence level.

Best of luck with your recovery and don't give up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Hi Ivy.
You were right to use the word trauma. You have suffered massive physical trauma, which will heal, and also massive psychological trauma, which can be a complex beast, and may or may not heal very well depending on how you handle it.
The biggest problem I see you facing is that you don't have a long history of successful riding to give you emotional perspective of your accident. What you have is two rides and then a massive accident with a long painful recovery, which is going to be your mind's focus where your riding is concerned. Based on your description of things, it sounds like you are thinking about riding, but the fear is getting in the way, so you have an imbalance. 
I have been pretty lucky in my riding life, only one major accident resulting in a separated shoulder, but no breaks. However my father and brother have both bounced back from major accidents with broken bones. My brother crashed in downhill practice some years ago, smashing his face on the ground, breaking three teeth and doing quite a lot of other damage resulting in some reconstructive surgery on his face. He wondered how he would go when he was back on the bike, and on our first ride out he was back to full speed within 20 minutes. My father crashed at high speed and broke a collar bone and most of his ribs. Once he was healed up he was straight back to normal too. However, both of them had plenty of riding under their belts, so their minds treated the crashes as aberrations rather than defining moments.

Bare with me while I attempt to explain the nature of subconscious vs conscious.
Your conscious mind is where you experience life. It is where you both think, and experience emotion. Your subconscious is like the hard drive of a computer, and stores all your memories along with the emotions linked to them. The subconscious sends emotional responses to your conscious mind all the time based on what is going on in your life. You react to things based on past life experience. So when you remember certain events in your life, you often feel the same emotions you experienced at the time. Similarly a song or a smell can instantaneously 'take you back' to a certain place in time. 
Trauma upsets your natural mental development by storing negative emotions like fear in disproportionate amount, and the emotions often overpower your thought processes, giving the impression of irrational fears. I knew of a woman who got attacked by a rooster as a 6 year old, and many years later as an adult, developed an intense and irrational fear of birds which caused acute panic attacks. More recently I spent time counseling a young woman who had very traumatic experiences when delivering her first child, and as a result she really struggled to bond with her child, and got panicky when she had to be alone with the baby. The reason was when she was alone with her baby, her mind associated it with the fear she had felt being alone in the hospital, and try as she might, she could not overcome the fear. For you, where mountain biking is concerned, you don't have many other points of reference, so your emotional perception of mountain biking is likely to be famed entirely by your accident.

To get back on the bike riding again, you have some options. You can try the 'face your fears' approach, starting small and overcoming the fear by force of will, which can be extremely difficult, or you can try a different approach, which is to dissolve the subconscious association of riding with fear. A good counselor could help you here, especially one with experience in hypnotherapy, since hypnosis is all about dealing with the subconscious. In the mean time I suggest you work on it yourself by visualizing yourself riding safely and having fun. Focus on your feelings while you do it, and imagine yourself happy, safe and carefree, making sure you are very relaxed while you do so. Keep working on this and you can gradually reframe your emotional perception of mountain biking, making it so much easier to get back into the sport.

Sorry if this was a bit confusing. I was trying to explain a really big topic as simply and quickly as possible without laying down any real groundwork to explain the nature of subconscious association. PM me if you want any clarification or more information.
Cheers,
b.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

First I want to say the the OP to get 100% healthy very soon and hope to get back on the saddle.

As for my post experience; As a kid, mostly motocrossed, I did some bad crashes, but never landed in the hospital. I thank god and my bros for there support and gear that was provided to me to protect myself.

14 yrs later, heh... now at the age of 32, I starting to get more serious into the whole MTB'ing / XC'ing thang. I can honestly tell you that I had my present indo's and hitting trees. I did get up and get back on the saddle, but very shaken up. My recent crash was a indo and then gouge in my left knee on a sharp rock. Bleeding and cannot stop it. I was about 8 miles away from my vehicle. I did ride back and it was slow. As soon as I loaded up my bike, off I went to the ER to get some stitches put on. Now my wife pressures me to ride w/ knee pads, but w/ 100 degree heat, I refuse to! 

So what I can say it this. Make good judgement before making the leap down the descent or over that log. I just ride much safer. I am not here to prove anything to anyone and not a person who believes in peer-pressure. One last thing I comment to a friend of mine. Ever since I got into MTB'ing I used my health insurance much more. I had my couple of bangs here and there, but for the most part, I see my line, I never lead the way and make good judgement calls before I decide to ride it. Its always good to take it easy on any trail the first time around as you practice you will notice your techincal skills get much better. 

I hope you don't give up MTB'ing. It is wonderful to be out and ride those pretty trails that we / bike clubs created. I feel I get a lot out of them, meeting others, ride for health and great stress relief'er! 

Keep the rubber side down, ride safe!! Get well!!


----------



## doitdoitnow! (Apr 19, 2008)

*Learning from others mistakes*









First, sorry to hear about your injury. You will get back on the bike, your doubts are normal. Whether you go back to serious downhill or not, no doubt you'll get back out onto singletrack and XC stuff. So good luck.

I've had a knee injury for months now which has taken about 70% of my ability to ride [properly that is without constantly worrying] without pain and fear of serious further injury. I can't ride out of the saddle at all up hills etc without serious anterior and antero-lateral pain - and I still can't do that fukn Rubix cube without taking the stickers off! And I know my with the knees it's going to be a long term serious, see more specialists, prob $1000s surgery later, will affect my riding life sort of fkn thing! Not a day goes by that wish I hadn't been so reckless and taken my health for granted. As for the Rubix cube, fark that guy- bet he's never ridden Whistler. So the take home message is, by posting your experiences you can at least take some heart in the fact that other riders are reading this and can learn from yours, mine and other mistakes, or accidents etc from this forum.

I myself used to take my health for granted and would bodysurf Wimea Bay shorebreak, run miles over rough terrain, ride over everything I could - do whatever I wanted like I was invincible. Now I'm 35 and I've got this scary truth dawning on me that is not the reality any more - or I'm not in denial anymore. Don't get me wrong, I don't have a walking stick with a cobra head on it with red eyes that light up every time it taps the ground [although I might check ebay cause the one I bought in Indo was confiscated by customs] yet [edit I did check ebay and I think I'll get this one]  
https://cgi.ebay.com/35%22-COBRA-RED-EYE-HEAD-WALKING-STICK-CANE,staff_W0QQitemZ180277130617QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20080814?IMSfp=TL0808141229r33536#ebayphotohosting
, but I do have a stuffed right knee, a mildly stuffed left knee, a wierd left elbow, left shoulder stuff, bad lower back [from springboard diving], left achille's tendon trouble [from some ****wit who drove over my foot in a 4wd], a clicking left jaw from a fight with a drug-crazed psycho after a bastard bus driver threw me of a bus years ago because he was powertripping and more wisdom than I used to have as a result.

So...

*DON'T TAKE YOU HEALTH FOR GRANTED. IT'S THE MOST IMPORTANT THING YOU GOT!*

Unless you want to be a couch potato.

Yoda would say, 








"_Recklessness leads to accidents, which leads to injury and pain, which leads to hospital, which leads to the couch and cornchips and your fat gut, no sex, and away from the singletrack young biking Jedi. Use the force to guard your health. And for more time in the saddle, and the rack with your lady. And watch out for the Sith Lord, Count Can't Drive for Chit!._"

The End.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

i have a post up my girlfriends bruise when i upload the picture. i have no idea what happened, or how, or why.. but she crashed on her kona and got a gigantic penis shaped bruise, balls and all :lol:


shes still fairly traumatized about riding anything steep and challenging.. but the bruise was hilarious.


----------



## DavoK (Oct 11, 2004)

Are you kidding I wouldn't be seen in public with her until she healed up. I would have been lynched.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

*Get Well*

I'm middle aged and got into mtn biking a year ago. I've had many many years of successful Moto cross racing under my belt but still managed to break my hand the second time out (mtn). Guess what? I was riding way over my head, too fast and taking too many chances, the result; Went over the bars. My hand broke my landing and so did the rock. The main reason I got right back into mtn was that I new what I did wrong! i.e., I understood why and how I endowed.

What the most difficult thing is, taking a bad spill and not knowing what went wrong. If you can't learn from it then it's much harder to prevent.

I recently went over the bars and got my knee severely pinched between my bars and top tube. I still can't figure out what I did wrong, therefore, the only thing that came out of that crash in terms of learning a lesson is to wear protective equipment (knee pads), and in the future maybe be more conscious in that area.

I guess how quickly or at all getting back in the saddle again depends on what you learned from the mistake you made.

Ivy, in your case the lesson is very easily understood and can very easily is prevented. Don't ride over your head, wear the correct equipment for the type of ride and have enough practice/experience to successfully attempt the trail.

Good luck in your recovery, and ride smarter next time.

David


----------



## apr_GTI (Apr 13, 2008)

I got a boo boo once


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

tomsmoto said:


> i have a post up my girlfriends bruise when i upload the picture. i have no idea what happened, or how, or why.. but she crashed on her kona and got a gigantic penis shaped bruise, balls and all :lol:
> 
> shes still fairly traumatized about riding anything steep and challenging.. but the bruise was hilarious.












Maybe your girlfriend fell on this seat to get the bruise you described.


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

Ivy got the longest thumb I ever seen on a human being!


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

shmrcksean said:


> I was coming around a loose, rutted, rocky corner at about 20 mph when my tires slid out from under me. I landed on my right forearm and proceeded to use it as a brake pad against the dirt. When I stood up and looked at my arm, I saw the bone in my forearm. I was about 3 miles from the trail head (all downhill) and it was about 15 minutes from dark.
> 
> My buddy bandaged the hole up and down we rode, numb hand and all. My buddy drove me to the hospital where I got 60 stitches. Luckily, no broken bones or permanent damage and not near as bad as some as the posts I've read here but my worst crash yet.
> 
> I think the most important thing is getting back on when you are able to. I still take that corner slower than I used to but I couldn't wait to try it again.


thanks sean...just nearly threw up my lunch. how bout a dont scroll past this point if you get queasy warning. or something


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Ivy, you have the right attitude, it sounds like you have lots of heart, so don't give up on the ride.

I think easing back into things is very appropriate.

Riding places *other* than where you augered is probably good, but eventually you should go back there to chase the demons away.

Just chill, ride fun paths, and roll into it.

Invest in any protection you care to: leg, arm, and head armor - nobody is going to be able to give you heck for that. I've a friend who was found unconscious by hikers on a local trail network. He had been riding alone. He wears a full-face helmet now for all rides regardless of weather or temperatures ( he does adventure races with it too ).

get your bike fixed up and cleaned up, it wants to be your friend! I'm sure it feels very sad for letting you down.

take a skills camp; lots of them around, some formal (and for $$$) and some informal and run by local clubs. Here in Austin the local group ( Austin Ridge Riders ) have a program called Ride Like A Girl. Maybe something like that near you?

Good luck, heal well!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Two years ago, I went down for the count. I fell off a log and landed on my face and hand. I've done the stunt about 50 times and I've never crashed that hard in 12 years of riding.

The key for me was to understand why I crashed. Understanding the mistake and the circumstances helped me gain control and confidence back.

Another helpful thing is you reach a point when every day gets better than the previous one. Then it's just all downhill!

Then I set a goal of becoming a better rider and a better person than ever before. I just wanted to appreciate life and riding more and climb stronger and descend better than before.

I'm more careful now but I'm also learning that I don't have to avoid all the fun stunts. I just need more skill and more protection. And of course, we need to be 100% focused all the time.

Support from friends and family are key of course. Good luck!

Here's my story in photos.

fc


----------



## lawndale (Jul 9, 2008)

holy crap atleast your ok


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

So, you want to know how some of us have overcome the sensation.
I was on the gurney thinking"maybe I'll be able to race next week anyway." I never lost the feeling of appreciation, the allure, the excitement, the fitness MTBing brings, and breathing in the beauty of the natural world etc.. I used imagery of all the good times and mentally revisited the joys over and over again. But, I did feel pretty cautious getting back on and then step by step taking some small risks and progressed through to big ones. I still have a little way to go before I ride one large pile of granite blocks. That feature brings back the "uh, oh" voice inside.
I overcame by taking small steps on trails I first rode and loved. I knew what to expect and rebuilt respect for my skills and the bike's engineered prowess. Look at the bike when you get home. Then get it to a bikeshop for it's repair - you both need it. Acknowledge your error. There's nothing you can do to undo. But you can learn that what didn't kill you has only made you stronger. And move on.
My injury was landing on a newly fallen 20" diameter tree from a blind dropoff. I had 6 broken ribs and a collapsed lung that went undiagnosed for two weeks. I had surgery to insert a chest tube and the ribs took 8 weeks before feeling somewhat together and with terrible sleep and high level of discomfort for the first 6 weeks. I finally bought an FS a couple of weeks later, something I had put off for years. The crash was last September and I came back on a mission to be superfit in time for the National Championships this past July. That gave me purpose and a target to train for. The ribs bother me once in a while still but I am now very strong in the core and my 3rd place in Expert at Mt Snow is evidence of a successful 'comeback'. I love racing down a trail, trees, rocks, streams all in a blur as I look some 30 feet ahead at what is coming. The rush of clearing a climb, a downhill, or a feature and telling others about it.
Sorry you had to see some crashers injury pix since you were asking for help, not shock. But that's the nature of MTBr's - "Oh yeah? Well look at THIS!" Yeehaa! Revisit the joy Ivy!


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I hear the helicopter rides are free. They operate on a happy-fluffy-cloud-pink-bunny budget.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Razorfish said:


> I hear the helicopter rides are free. They operate on a happy-fluffy-cloud-pink-bunny budget.


Here in the land of milk and money, my helicopter ride was $22,500. Boo-yah. And no, insurance didn't cover it all.

fc


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Your worst crash. How did you get back in the saddle?

One leg at a time*.

Actually seeing some of these photos makes me wonder why I'm still doing this sport. But apparently wild horses couldn't keep me away. I'm currently still healing from a shattered wrist that happened six months ago. Well to make a long story short I was up on a wheelie and went over backwards fully clipped in. Instinct kicked in and I tried breaking my fall by putting my hands behind me. My entire 210lb body mass hyper extended my wrist and shattered all the bones in the joint. I currently have 40% loss of movement in my wrist and cannot put "any" pressure on my palm without going through the roof in agonizing pain. All this after six months of healing time. This past week was my first attempt at riding again. I hit a local easy trail with very little technical riding to it. I was only able to ride about 100 yards at a time with out stopping due to the pain of the palm pressure against the bars. And yes I'm definitely gun shy in some circumstances much more than before. All I can do is keep on pushing myself and hope for the best as time goes on.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that, North Star is a brutal place and there are always people getting taken out due to injuries. One of my good buddies broke his collar bone in 3 places after messing up a jump. I've had my fair share of nasty crashes up there, but thankfully have been able to walk away from them all.

as for getting back to it. just take it nice and easy, ride on the street and work you're way back into it. Get a full face helmet and some armor and you'll feel like you can ride any thing.

best of luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tomsmoto said:


> i have a post up my girlfriends bruise when i upload the picture. i have no idea what happened, or how, or why.. but she crashed on her kona and got a gigantic penis shaped bruise, balls and all :lol:
> 
> shes still fairly traumatized about riding anything steep and challenging.. but the bruise was hilarious.


*Are you sure that she got that bruise from a riding crash? I mean did you actually witness it? I'm not saying she has another lover but you may want to keep your eyes and ears peeled.*


----------



## photoguy1000 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Slow Down?*

Well I sit here 41 years old still with a cast on my right wrist & in the process of rehabbing my left dislocated shoulder from my July 7th crash in Downiville. I am excited and apprehensive to get back on my bike but it is something I enjoy & it has helped me improve my health in the last couple years so I want to get back to it as soon as I can. Here is something I learned from my crash&#8230; and something I noticed mentioned in many posts but not really touched on. I had been looking forward to meeting my best friend in Downiville for a year my first time there his 4th&#8230; it gave me motivation to train all year. We had cleared most of the technical stuff I had no problems in fact I was so relaxed that on what I perceived as an easy flat trail I let my speed increase to around 20 & in a second I was off the bike doing a superman into the ground. I think my peddle caught a root/log off the side of the trail & I launched no time to fall correctly, ended up 10' from the bike. I think SPEED was a definite problem for me along with letting my guard down&#8230;if I had just slowed down in accordance with my skill level as I had done through all the technical terrain I had already conquered I think I would have avoided this crash or certainly lessened my injuries. I did have armor on as well as a full helmet&#8230; I believe the helmet saved me from tearing up my face at the very least. It was a long hike out & I am not sure how I would have done it without my buddies help&#8230; who is a very experienced rider and is always telling me just slow it down a bit&#8230; I think I finally got the message.

Steve


----------

